# Ohio River Winter Blues



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

41 inches 4th blue caught in less than a hour all over 35 inches


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice!!! I tried a few days ago but the darn wind was just to much. Good catch!


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sweet! 

Care to share some details? 

Bait, what kind of stucture, how were you holding your tongue?? LOL!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

All were caught on cut bait(shad). They were in 31 ft of water ,out in the old river bed .The main reason that I was able to target these fish was once I marked them I was able to deploy my anchor button on my Minn Kota. Spot Lock as it is called makes fishing for blue cats easy.No more throwing the anchor out and trying to get back over top of the fish. Just troll around with the Minn Kota once the fish come up on the screen hit the anchor button with the remote.
I have the 80 # I pilot on a 16ft seaark more than enough to hold me on top of the fish. The wind was a going and the river was a screaming that day didn't matter with the I pilot. I have never run the trolling motor over the 4 power setting which is not even half power .The neatest part is that it is all wireless. Plus I can deploy the spot lock and put the poles out all from the seat . It is a fatmans dream and I am a fatman !


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

wow, My anchor lock with similar MK but my 19 ft Sea Nymph can barely hold an moves me all over the place in heavy flows and winds trying to keep me in the right spot, always tangling vertical lines... what was the flows on the day and in what pools were you in?, I must be doing something wrong...LOL Nice job BTW, 

Salmonid


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Is your sea nymph a v hull, high profile boat ? My 21ft Triton ski and fish is a high profile deep v fiber glass boat that will catch a lot of wind it will have you cussing in no time.That is why I bought this seaark low profile and it only weighs 500 lbs. I fished for 4 days in high winds with the river running fast and never ran out of power never had to recharge.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

View attachment 92633


View attachment 92634


View attachment 92635


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

What pool were you fishing?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice fish by the way and jealous of you not having to use an anchor.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Greenup went to the dam to fish for sauger caught one in about 5 hours of fishing. BUT I could not keep the channel cat off of my line hitting my minnows and my plain plastic. So I switch rods and start fishing for cats. Maybe 10 more channel cats before I ran into the school of blues.


----------



## Natejohnson561 (Mar 21, 2014)

Go fish or go home!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Any size to the channels?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

nothing like what you are holding maybe 5 to 7lb the biggest


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds like a very good day indeed. Congrats.


----------

